# Its freakin' snowing!



## littlefrog (Oct 12, 2006)

Not just snow, thunder snow. We have an honest to god blizzard going on outside my window right now.

This is not fair! I love snow, but this has got to stop! :viking:


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 12, 2006)

Yep it is snowing here in Minnesota too! This morning when I woke up it was 23 F with a windchill of about 15 above O. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr winter is coming....


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 12, 2006)

You have it worse than me... It was above freezing, at least when I came in. Who knows by the time I go home. Snow isn´t actually sticking to the ground


----------



## Kyle (Oct 12, 2006)

Two inches last night up here in Winnipeg.


----------



## Mark (Oct 12, 2006)

We got a lil' dusting last night but I was expecting it. I could swear around 3 am I heard a snow plow go by so this morning I was dreading looking out the window. Must have been something else. I really despise the miserable white plague.:viking:


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2006)

I really need to call and activate my gas heat...


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 12, 2006)

What's thunder snow? Is it just a snow storm with thunder or some kind of special snow? I've only seen it snowing twice, but both times have been mild with fluffy flakes.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 12, 2006)

The cold front is moving through here today. It was 68 earlier but temps keep dropping. I heard a prediction for a heavy frost but nothing about snow


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 12, 2006)

"winter is coming" 

I wish he'd hurry up with the next volume and it had better be good. (Song of Ice and Fire series)

thankfully still 40s at night here - the aussies are still outside.

I love snow but only on non-work days....


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 12, 2006)

77 degrees F.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 12, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> What's thunder snow? Is it just a snow storm with thunder or some kind of special snow? I've only seen it snowing twice, but both times have been mild with fluffy flakes.



Snow storm with thunder... Doesn't happen all that often.


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2006)

Mark said:


> I really despise the miserable white plague.:viking:



Dude, what are you doing in Wisconsin??


----------



## gore42 (Oct 12, 2006)

Didn't get any snow at our house... but the snow level was only a few hundred feet above us, so the foothills and the mountains have beautiful white tops. I'm not really a huge fan of snow, but it is pretty 

- Matt


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2006)

NYC predicting into the 40's these next few nights. If they turn on the heat I'll be up and down all night adgjusting the windows for airflow.


----------



## Mark (Oct 12, 2006)

Heather said:


> Dude, what are you doing in Wisconsin??



Suffering and none too quietly.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 12, 2006)

So, you mean it's time to take my orchids in?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2006)

Yesterday:


----------



## Heather (Oct 13, 2006)

Buffalo got like 2 feet! brrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> Buffalo got like 2 feet! brrrrr!!!!!!!


Yuck! We got a few inches, but it's mostly melted. Although it's snowing right now -- lake effect. It won't last this time.


----------



## Mark (Oct 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> Buffalo got like 2 feet!



Girl, you gotta look at both sides of those things. All the ones I've seen have four feet. Hooves to be exact. You're welcome.:noangel:


----------



## Heather (Oct 13, 2006)

Hee Hee!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> Buffalo got like 2 feet! brrrrr!!!!!!!



I hear that there are 100's of thousands of people are without power in that area


----------



## bwester (Oct 13, 2006)

what is this snow of which you speak? Is it similar to our cotton??


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2006)

bwester said:


> what is this snow of which you speak? Is it similar to our cotton??


Yeah, only much colder.


----------

